# Whos' ready?!



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Little over a month until the season opens for those darn tree rats! I was chasing starlings all day with the bird gun practicing for doves and I'd say I'm ready  I scouted a couple dove blinds and saw some impressive numbers for this time of year!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've gotta nice Savage .22 that shoots Remington Sub-Sonics inside a dime at 40 yards...it's ready. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm always ready for squirrel season !! The Browning is sighted in & I may even try the S & W 22A pistol for a few. Might as well thin them out, the nut crop isn't going to carry them all through the winter.


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

Im ready. This is the first year my 2 oldest daughters get to go hunting for squirrel and rabbits. Hopefully they will have fun. They love hunting but this year the oldest will be able to hopefully shoot a squirrel. I got them a new beagle pup to so we cant wait to get it in the woods on some rabbits and watch it learn..
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

Went the last two weekends and started getting he Buckmark back into shape. Handgun tree rat shooting, ohhh yessssssssssssssss.


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

I been waiting just watching 3 different Fox squirrels swim and lounge all over my back yard. I think they just teasing me, don't you?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

radar3321 said:


> I been waiting just watching 3 different Fox squirrels swim and lounge all over my back yard. I think they just teasing me, don't you?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Lol. Thats funny. Yeah id say there teasing you.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Our group of four is ready. Smoked bushytail, yummm.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

got my storm xt ready and my 1322 ready too.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Well now, Looks like the time is nearing ever so quickly. Not quick enough for me though. I've been chomping at the bit since last season closed.... Went out this past weekend and made sure all is right with my instruments of eradication. Yep those nut munchin, squack squealin, brushy tailed tree rat, limb chickens are soon to become beautiful redheads. I'm planning on checking out some wooded areas this weekend. I have seen some hickories with mast in a few areas so far & I think things are looking pretty well. !#


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Me and my Ruger are ready Freddy!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Limb Chickens...AWESOME!

Can't wait to take my 11 year old son back out. We got a late start last year (like 2 weeks before the season ended) but we're both stoked to jump on it early this year.

Really interested to see how they taste on the smoker!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

OhioCatter said:


> Went the last two weekends and started getting he Buckmark back into shape. Handgun tree rat shooting, ohhh yessssssssssssssss.


that's the way to do it  handgun squirrel hunting


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

me and my 2 boys (7&9) are ready. i also have a new pistol to try and use (ruger 22/45 mkii). we had a great season last year and they cant wait to do it again. i was out putting my trail cams out and there was tree rats cutting nuts all around me. one hickory had 3 in it that i could see. i saw pins, reds and white oak acorns on the ground already along with lots of beech and hickory. its going to be another good year here in northeast ohio.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i,ll be in the woods opening morning. if i don,t get called out on this storm coming up from the gulf. i,ed don,t wonn,t to miss the first day, but bouble time and a half is hard to pass up. look,in for a BAD winter this year. little extre sock money be nice. any of u,all going out rain or noy?


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

I'll be out there, even if its raining. Got some first time hunters that are too excited and I don't want to let'em down.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm ready for the season too.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

My compound got its small game broad heads last night and I'll be in the woods shortly!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

blasted 2, missed one. there is no wallnut, hickery ( pig or bull ) acorn or noth,en in the wood i was in today. how u,all do?


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Did well with dove, heading out tomorrow for bushy tail.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Saw a few hairy tails got one. Kinda slept thru the alarm this morning didn't help things. Lol


"friends don't let friends fish alone....... Good call!!!!"


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

(I also had an issue with the alarm, wife got pissed and hit me, that woke me up)


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

That can be a good or bad problem.... Lol


"friends don't let friends fish alone....... Good call!!!!"


----------

